# Overnight report



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Left out of OB Thursday am and ran out to the Dumping Grounds to begin. We trolled the contour heading SW. Shortly after arriving at the east end of the Steps we came across some scattered grass where we picked up four decent size mahi. About two hours later I spotted a large frigate bird gliding up high. When I got over to it there was a pod of the small offshore porpoises working bait. I was in the process of making a circle around them when both outriggers, center rigger and port corner reels go off. It sounded like 22 rifles going off all at once. We ended up putting another decent mahi, one wahoo 74 lbs and another wahoo 62 lbs in the boat. Continued on towards the Petronius and trolled there until dark without any luck. Set up drift for Swords that night without any luck except a shark. Began trolling around Petronius again at crack of daylight then making way to the Marlin rig. As soon as we got close to the Marlin we hooked a nice Blue and had him on for about 30 minutes before the snap swivel straightened out causing us to loose him. Saw a whale breaching close to the Ram Powell but no fish. Had a ****** come up and eat every bait in our spread without getting a hook in her north of the Ram Powell. Beautiful cobalt blue water the entire trip with very little grass to deal with.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

74lb and 62lb wahoo and a mahi makes for a very nice triple header!

Thanks for the report


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Sounds like an awesome trip! As Chris said, those are stud wahoos!

Robert


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I might have seen ya last night, we were dropping for swords around the spur if that's where you were. On the Lisa Ann.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Nope, I camped out at the Petronius. I am really surprised the sharks were not more of an issue. There was hardly any current that night, we may have drifted a half of a mile all night.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

awsome trip , great report!


----------



## tignokp (Oct 7, 2012)

We jigged around Petronius late Friday night. We caught a few fish but the sharks were pretty thick so we moved on to the Marlin. Less sharks there but the cudas were thick at daylight.


----------

